# Problem with SELinux and grub [solved]

## bawig1

Hi,

I've have installed the base system and have moved to Hardened/SELinux. I've been following the instructions here;

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/hardened/selinux/selinux-handbook.xml?part=2&chap=1

So far everything I've done has worked. On the link above I'm up to 'Enable the selinux_gentoo service'.

I've ran 

```
rc-update add selinux_gentoo boot
```

 and have edited my grub.conf file as follows;

```

title Gentoo Hardened/SELinux

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-3.10.1-r1-SELinux root=/dev/vg/root enforcing=0 nosetenforce 

```

When I reboot and try and boot the SELinux kernel from the menu I get the following output;

```

Booting SELinux Gentoo Linux 3.10.1-r1

root(hd0,0)

Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

kernel /boot/kernel-3.10.1-r1-SELinux root=/dev/vg/root enforcing=0 nosetenforce

Error 15: file not found

press any key to continue...

```

 I've tried changing the root option back to /dev/sda3 but get the same output;

```

Booting SELinux Gentoo Linux 3.10.1-r1

root(hd0,0)

Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

kernel /boot/kernel-3.10.1-r1-SELinux root=/dev/sda3 enforcing=0 nosetenforce

Error 15: file not found

press any key to continue...

```

Any help would be appreciated..Last edited by bawig1 on Fri Oct 04, 2013 2:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## N8Fear

The error is "File not found" - most likely you've got a typo either in the name of the kernel or in the grub config. Double-check that (e.g. case or switched letters)..

----------

## bawig1

yep you were correct. Typo in grub.conf...

Feeling pretty stupid right about now  :Embarassed: 

----------

## N8Fear

Don't - my guess is that there isn't somebody on this forum that didn't encounter any error in the "stupid-user-error" error class...   :Wink: 

----------

